# TiVo Premiere Elite XL4 DVR w/ LIFETIME Service, DVR Expander & Slide Remote



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

TiVo Premiere Elite XL4 DVR w/ LIFETIME Service, DVR Expander & Slide Remote

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251421893523?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

For sale is my TiVo Elite with Lifetime service.
That means no monthly service fees!

I am also including a new TiVo Slide remote as well as a WD 1TB TiVo Expander, with it you get 3TB storage capacity around 477 HD recording hours.










All Like new with zero scratches. Everything is in great shape. All original packaging, manuals and cables are included.

Everything has been plugged into UPS clean power for added reliability.
This box requires a Cablecard from your cable provider. Also works with Fios but not satellite.

I get a Tivo Roamio because the 6 decoders but this model is still upgradable by Tivo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The lifetime Tivo Service is only transferable to another owner, not to another Tivo box. Both the previous owner and new owner must call Tivo to get the Tivo for the Transfer.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i believe his expander info is also wrong. adding a 1 tb epander does not make it 3 tb, it makes it 1 tb. better off using the 2 tb hard drive in it.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> The lifetime Tivo Service is only transferable to another owner, not to another Tivo box. Both the previous owner and new owner must call Tivo to get the Tivo for the Transfer.


I just bought a used one from someone here, and he dealt with the transfer - I didn't have to do anything.

Shortly after his communicating with them, the thing just showed up on my account. Perhaps I didn't have to call because I already had an account.

FYI


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

I mean transferable to the new owner, I sold before Tivo with Lifetime only you need to do is free the Tivo from your account and the new owner can register on own account if they have one or call to CS to get a new registration.


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

The expander is an adittional storage taht use the internal hard dirve for recording at the same time, when you disconnect the expander you will lose part of the recordings, not all.

I never see less amount space in the Account System instead more than 1TB in hours of recording.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

karlegas said:


> The expander is an adittional storage taht use the internal hard dirve for recording at the same time, when you disconnect the expander you will lose part of the recordings, not all.
> 
> I never see less amount space in the Account System instead more than 1TB in hours of recording.


You actually lose those recordings SINCE the expander was connected, unless the recordings were small enough that it was only stored on the internal drive.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

EBay bidders generally dislike'reserves' on prices, so that probably is why only 5 people have bid. Strangely enough, many times TiVos sell for more with a 'buy it now' format rather than a 'reserve' or strictly 'auction' style.


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

Well now have 27 bids and more than $300 the Reserve is only a floor limit, I don't want any change someone get a bargain. The auction gives a better and fair way to sell and buy the item, meantime the reserve is not meet anyone can buy now if need the Tivo before the end of year.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL You are asking $700 buy it now and $55 shipping. seems kinda high don't ya think?


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

Wingershute said:


> LOL You are asking $700 buy it now and $55 shipping. seems kinda high don't ya think?


i agree.


----------

